

Is Apple hoarding information like the Soviet-era Kremlin? - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/health-apples-steve-jobs-questioned/story.aspx?guid=%7BFF2FAF4E%2D3FDE%2D408C%2D96A3%2D5847B1CCF921%7D

======
yummyfajitas
Is the MTA (NYC subways) trying to make the trains go on time like in Fascist-
era Italy?

